# Any slingshot users out there?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just saw this video before heading to work. Interesting mod if you're a slingshot user.






I was a bit puzzled with the ring before until the arrow was loaded into the slingshot then it became more clear of it's compact close range use. Yah I can see that being able to take large game with that mod at close range. Not bad for a survival situation.

BTW any one own a sling shot? If so any recommends?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Just buy a bow, even a cheap re-curve is more fun anyway.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I prefer alternatives should a bow and arrow not be avaliable. Besides I own a recurve bow already. Just the sling shot is more compact and wondering if anyone owned one before and looking for recommends for my research. Not a bad item to put in the survival bag being light and such.


----------

